# mcdonalds



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i got this in a email and thought i would share with yall
MUST Read about McDonalds THIS IS A GOOD DECENT MAN WHO TOOK THE TIME TO
WRITE THIS AND: HE SIGNED THE STATEMENT AND: INCLUDED HIS CONTACT INFO:

I'm sure those of you who aren't in the cattle business don't understand the
issues here. But to those of us whose living depends on the cattle market,
selling cattle, raising the best beef possible... This is frustrating. This
will keep us from ever stopping there again, even for a drink. The original
message is from the Texas Cattle Feeders Association American cattle
producers are very passionate about this.

McDonald's claims that there is not enough beef in the USA to support their
restaurants. Well, we know that is not so. Our opinion is they are looking
to save money at our expense. The sad thing of it is that the people of the
USA are the ones who made McDonald's successful in the first place, but we
are not good enough to provide beef.

We personally are no longer eating at McDonald's, which I am sure does not
make an impact, but if we pass this around maybe there will be an impact
felt.

All Americans that sell cows at a livestock auction barn had to sign a paper
stating that we do NOT EVER feed our cows any part of another cow.. South
Americans are not required to do this as of yet.

McDonald's has announced that they are going to start importing much of
their beef from South America . The problem is that South Americans aren't
under the same regulations as American beef producers, and the regulations
they have are loosely controlled.


They can spray numerous pesticides on their pastures that have been banned
here at home because of residues found in the beef. They can also use
various hormones and growth regulators that we can't. The American public
needs to be aware of this problem and that they may be putting themselves at
risk from now on by eating at good old McDonald's..

American ranchers raise the highest quality beef in the world and this is
what Americans deserve to eat. Not beef from countries where quality is
loosely controlled. Therefore, I am proposing a boycott of McDonald's until
they see the light.

I'm sorry but everything is not always about the bottom line, and when it
comes to jeopardizing my family's health, that is where I draw the line.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

Well i hate to be the burden of bad news but besides fast food being extreamly unhealthy you should do your research on where your local supermarket gets there beef from. Wegman which is our large supermarket in the northeast (similar to HEB or target greatland down south) gets there organic beef from Uruguay and as far as there regular beef, well lets just say the location is nowhere to be found.

I highly recommend you reading Fast Food Nation and many of Micheal Pollan's books if you want to know the hard facts about how corrupt the government ran beef industry is. Actually i believe there was an independent film based on this book but dont quote me on this.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

this has been around the block a time or 2 ..i ve seen this 2 times myself...


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

In the last 20+ years I think I've eaten at Mickey D's 2 times. Wendy's or Burger King is my place then Crystal's.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

yeah Krystals is the best and as far as the south american beef goes,,,,well its terrible aint got nothing on some good "O" black angus!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

To me White Castle is better than Krystals. Only problem is the closest one to me is like 250 miles. The only time i will eat at McD's is breakfast. If someone ask what i want to eat, I always say anywhere but McD.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i'd have to say either wendys or arbys is my favorite i hardley ever eat mcd's unless its breakfast occasionally on lunch break cuz it's the only thing thats close


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

You mean to tell me there is actually beef in a Mc D's burger? Could have fooled me.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont like it. But my wife goes there like it's crack. I tell her she has an addiction problem to mcdonalds... lol One day she'll listen to me. Just hope it aint cause she learned the hard way about too much diet coke and cheese burgers.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

'Merica - we eat the greasiest cheeseburgers & french fries we can get our hands on, but order it w/ a DIET coke...........cause that's gonna help our health......


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well in her defense, she just doesnt like regular coke, it aint got anything to do w/ diet or health she just thinks it taste better.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Y'all should eat at DQ for your quick service dining.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

^ Liked the Ultimate Burger Combo at DQ but they stopped selling them. Back to BK Lounge or Wendy's.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow I'm pretty sure the ultimate is a required feature in the IDQ system.

That's odd..


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope just confirmed....no combo and no Ultimate Burger here.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DQ is too expensive  


lol


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

joemel said:


> McDonald's has announced that they are going to start importing much of
> their beef from South America . The problem is that South Americans aren't
> under the same regulations as American beef producers, and the regulations
> they have are loosely controlled.
> ...


 
Now I know where my man boobs came from.







JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> Now I know where my man boobs came from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED59 (Apr 24, 2011)

"Whataburger" is the only way to go!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I'm with roboquad. "Five Guys" has the best burger hands down!

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------

